# Young birds won't fly!



## mypigeoncoop (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey guys, i have three, 3 months old birmingham roller pigeons. My question is that why don't they fly every time I let them out? When I let them out they fly low and fly for about 2 minutes and than they go to my neighbors roof! Any advice on how to make them fly?


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

sounds like a feeding problem to me.too much grub will make them lazy you wouldnt want to go jogging on a belly of food.I had this problem until i started feeding 2oz s per pigeon.Some people flag their birds to keep them up but this brings other problems with them landing elsewhere.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Hunger is the key! don’t keep them starving, But they have to be hungry when you let them out, When they start to fly like you said for two minutes shake the can and when they’ll land on the Loft because they are hungry reward them with a pinch of seed, when they start to fly again do the same again… As the days progress they will start to fly a little longer or just flag them just that extra two to three minutes… After a week to ten days of doing this, let them out, then flag them right a way! Any where from five to ten minutes, when you start to see them get tired stop flagging shake the can when they land reward them with a few pieces of seed it may take some time of doing this especially if they have already acquired a bad habit of landing elsewhere! Other folks will and may have other methods on how they fly their birds, I just feed them in the Morning a little feed then again 3 hours before I let them out, they get the main course in the evening after they have flown, then again it depends on when you let them out Morning or Evening, or if you let them out to fly more then once a day! Also get in the habit of either shaking the feed can when your feeding them, I use vocal sounds, words like “Come Come Come” Etc, and I use a little cowbell. I also shake the metal coffee can with feed… That’s the way I trained thousands of flying birds, Tipplers & NY Flying Flights, Homers and Roller maybe Different on how you should train them??? And like I stated above each Pigeon Handler has His or Her own Methods!!!

Louie


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,

In the 3 birds find which one lands first, fly the other 2 and see the result.

Diwa


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ya the day you let them out don't feed them whan they comeback give them a nice dinner lol


----------

